# un lecteur boucher



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
qu'est-ce que, à votre avis, c'est un "lecteur boucher"? Je trouve plusieurs occurrences dans le réseau mais je n'arriva pas à être sûre du sens. Est-ce que cela indique un lecteur qui "chirugien" qui anatomise le texte en coupant des parties, en faisant des distinctions etc?
Faut-il entendre boucher au sens de " Boucher p. exagér., fam. Chirurgien, médecin peu adroit"? Ou sinon pourquoi "boucher"?
Je vous donne le contexte: Le narrateur est un éditeur qui vient de recevoir une liseuse et il l'emploie pour la première fois à la place des manuscrits de papier auxquels il est habitué. Et voilà le morceau:
Mon crayon inutile est resté sur mon oreille (*je suis un lecteur boucher*) et je me demande bien comment je vais organiser ma chasse aux coquilles. L’idée de faire apparaître un clavier [...] et de me glisser dans le texte me rebute. J’ai toujours été l’homme des marges et de la mine de plomb."

Est-il un lecteur boucher car avec son crayon il souligne, analyse, quelque chose comme ça? Je ne comprends pas la comparaison avec le boucher et pas beaucoup aussi celle avec le chirurgien si boucher signifie chirurgien.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un boucher au sens figuré, car il « découpe », « tranche » dans le texte comme le ferait un boucher avec de la viande. Le texte le dit juste après : il a pour habitude de corriger les coquilles directement sur les manuscrits avec un crayon (peut-être rouge comme cela se fait souvent, encore qu'il parle de « mine de plomb ») (exemples ici).


----------



## simenon

Merci M. Capello. Oui, je sais comme on corrige les coquilles (je le fait souvent, sur les épreuves...), mais c'est la comparaison avec le boucher qui me laisse perplexe. En italien c'est peut-être encore pire car boucher au sens figuré est employé pour dire assassin, et donc on pense à un lecteur-assassin!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais au sens figuré _boucher_ désigne bien quelqu'un de brutal ne faisant pas dans la dentelle. Le terme d'_assassin_ n'est donc pas si faux que ça !


----------



## simenon

Ah, vous avez peut-être raison!


----------



## Reynald

Outre les opérations de charcutage du texte (d'accord avec MCapello), c'est aussi _le crayon sur l'oreille_, juste avant la parenthèse, qui fait surgir l'image du boucher. Avant les balances électroniques qui sortent maintenant un ticket imprimé, le boucher de quartier avait toujours un crayon sur l'oreille. Une façon de l'avoir en permanence à sa disposition pour pouvoir, à chaque client, noter le prix du morceau qu'il venait de peser sur le papier d'emballage.


----------



## simenon

C'est vrai. Je n'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## JClaudeK

Reynald said:


> c'est aussi _le crayon sur l'oreille_ [...] qui fait surgir l'image du boucher.


Désolé, mais je n'ai jamais vu un boucher avec un _crayon sur l'oreille , _celui-ci me ferait plutôt penser à un charpentier.

Le _boucher_ dont on parle ici a l'habitude de "charcuter" le texte en corrigeant les _coquilles, _voire, peut-être, des fautes de grammaire etc.


----------



## nicduf

J'ai les mêmes souvenirs que Reynald et je revois en effet   le crayon sur l'oreille du boucher ou du charcutier.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Du temps des balances manuelles et indépendantes - non reliées à une caisse -, même les épiciers avaient toujours le crayon à l'oreille. Ils notaient chaque prix sur un carnet à souche et ils faisaient l'addition le crayon à la main. Je les vois encore faire le geste à toute vitesse.


----------



## Reynald

Tout dépend peut-être de votre âge ou du lieu où vous habitiez dans votre enfance, JCK. J'ai un souvenir précis de ce crayon, comme Nicduf et Logos. C'est même une représentation stéréotypée du boucher (l'artisan qui sert les clients devant son étal, pas celui des abattoirs). Bien sûr, aujourd'hui on n'en voit plus puisqu'ils n'ont plus besoin de ce crayon (tout comme les épiciers et autres artisans commerçants) et qu'ils ont presque tous disparu.
Quelques attestations :


> Décor de boucherie traditionnelle orné de tomettes et de faïence, stores rayés rouges et blancs, menu tout viande imprimé dans le cuir, garçons en tenue de boucher, un crayon de bois à l’oreille...


Article


> C'est trop calme du côté de la boucherie Philippe Roulière, depuis que ce dernier a pris sa retraite, fin avril.
> Pas de petite blague coquine lorsqu'une belle cliente passe, ni d'interpellation haut et fort entre commerçants d'un étal à l'autre, ni de boucher avec son crayon derrière l'oreille expliquant comment bien cuire une bavette ou un onglet


Article
Une représentation traditionnelle


> Coquette, la Boucherie de la Gare et ses spécialités alsaciennes, semble tout droit sortie d'un film de Jean-Pierre Jeunet. Ici, point d'Amélie Poulain mais deux personnages hauts en couleur font tourner la boutique du centre-ville de Palaiseau. Christian et Dany Moncouyoux viennent d'être sélectionnés au Gault et Millau des meilleurs bouchers de France.
> Nous devons innover tout le temps, on ne va pas vendre des paupiettes toute l'année! » déclame Christian, le crayon à l'oreille


Article


> Il faut sauver la boucherie du Nord - Pas-de-Calais ! Si la figure emblématique d’un art de vivre à la française – tablier à carreaux et crayon coincé derrière l’oreille – résiste à la concurrence des grandes surfaces;


Article


----------



## iuytr

Oui, l'auteur appartient au "monde d'avant", les textes se lisaient sur du papier, les coquilles se corrigeaient dans les marges avec des mines en plombs et les bouchers avaient un crayon à l'oreille. Tempus fugit ....


----------



## volo

Il est vrai que les bouchers d'avant avaient un crayon derrière l'oreille, comme *ici*.
Ah, la France de mon enfance !


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous. Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais vu personne avec un crayon derrière l'oreille, sauf dans les films, mais je pourrais commencer à suivre l'exemple de vos bouchers et charcutiers d'antan quand, comme le narrateur avant de passer à la liseuse, je corrige les épreuve ou je relis mes traductions sur papier. Cela me semble une solution très pratique.


----------



## Lly4n4

J'ai la trentaine, mais je me souviens que jusqu'à la fin des années 90, tous les bouchers du village de mes grands-parents en Vendée portaient le grand tablier blanc (enfin... maculé de sang) et le crayon sur l'oreille.


----------



## janpol

Et s'il s'agissait d'un lecteur "bouché" qui ne comprend pas les choses du premier coup ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas-là, c'est cette orthographe-là que l'auteur aurait choisie. S'il s'agissait vraiment du verbe _boucher_, il aurait en effet employé le participe passé. En conclusion, ce ne peut être pour moi que le substantif.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> ce ne peut être pour moi que le substantif.


Effectivement. Surtout vu le contexte ! (Ce n'est pas un lecteur "bouché" qui s'exprimerait ainsi: _"je me demande bien comment je vais organiser ma chasse aux coquilles."_)


----------

